

Open Source SQL Editors - mmsimanga
http://www.mahalasoft.co.za/blog/two-very-useful-open-source-sql-editors
These are the most useful SQL editors I have settled on after years of using Open Source SQL editors. What do you use?
======
bsg75
Also not open source, DbVisualizer (<http://www.dbvis.com>) has been my
primary SQL editor / query tool since moving off Windows as my desktop.

There is a free version, but the paid version has some nice basic charting,
and recently a decent explain plan visualizer.

Many of the f/oss SQL tools are coming along, but lack some of the features
that the Windows/BI world is accustomed to.

 _Edit: Link spelling_

~~~
mynegation
Correct link is <http://www.dbvis.com/>

------
Dillie-O
While they're not open source, I've been EXTREMELY happy with the freeware
versions of the TOAD tools that Quest has had out for quite a while now. They
have specific versions for each of the major platforms, and the only
purchasing the pro versions gives you some advanced import/export
functionality, but nothing I haven't been able to accomplish through other
means.

<http://toadworld.com/>

~~~
mmsimanga
I do like the freeware version of Toad for MySQL from Quest. I have used it
quite extensively in the past. Lately though HeidiSQL
-<http://www.heidisql.com/> has gotten so good I have had no need for the
Quest MySQL software.

------
jcoby
On MacOS/MySQL I use Sequel Pro (<http://www.sequelpro.com>). Stable
development is a little slow but the nightlies are fairly stable.

I really wish I could find something like Sequel Pro that worked with
PostgreSQL. PgAdmin III is.. functional but weird.

I've been tempted to add support to Sequel Pro myself but I don't know much
about ObjC.

~~~
bsg75
There was some mention of PG support: <http://stuconnolly.com/blog/sequel-pro-
postgresql-support/>

------
narcissus
Heidi SQL was mentioned in passing in the article, but I wanted to "+1" it.
Admittedly it's only MySQL (with some level of MSSQL support now... not sure
what that level is) but I do like that it runs fine in Wine and it has a
lovely 'find text across server' feature that let's you dig into any database
/ table that you have access to.

~~~
mmsimanga
+1 for HeidiSQL! Its a nifty little program and does not hog system resources.

------
axisK
I love squirrel, if anyone is trying it out though just be aware of the
default 100 or 1000 row limit. It's great for select statements but don't
forget to disable it when running updates on a dataset.

------
zeruch
Sequel Pro, the MySQL Workbench, and on Windows, I'm partial to HeidiSQL
(oddly, its FOSS, but hasn't been ported to anything other than Windows)

~~~
dguaraglia
It's not that weird, considering the program was apparently written in Delphi.
There were some efforts to port Delphi to Linux a few years ago (Kylix) and
the Lazarus project provides a portable runtime of something resembling
Delphi, but still lightyears away from providing code compatibility.

Kind of a shame though, as it looks like a really nice program.

~~~
narcissus
For what it's worth HeidiSQL runs just fine in Wine. There are a handful of
small visual glitches but none big enough to bother me at least. Give it a go.

------
saosebastiao
Does anybody know of any pure command-line multi-platform clients?

